# Bath bombs not floating?



## requisiterose (Jun 11, 2013)

The basic parts of my recipe for bath bombs are:
2 cups Sodium Bicarbonate
1 cup Citric Acid
Then I add cream of tartar, kaolin, polysorbate, fragrance, and witch hazel. 

My bombs are pretty big, I use the Christmas ornaments from Hobby Lobby. (I love the round bath bombs)

I've heard that the addition of cornstarch to your bombs helps them float. Is this true or is there something else I could use? Or possibly are my bombs just too heavy?

Thanks.


----------



## misskat22 (Jun 11, 2013)

A good bath bomb wont float because it will be dense. The ones that float are very lightly packed and have lots of air pockets in them (think lush). I use cornstarch in mine to help retain scent (2 parts baking soda, 1 part citric acid, 1/2 part cornstarch). Basically bombs that sink aren't a bad thing.


----------



## dcornett (Jun 13, 2013)

misskat22 said:


> A good bath bomb wont float because it will be dense. The ones that float are very lightly packed and have lots of air pockets in them (think lush). I use cornstarch in mine to help retain scent (2 parts baking soda, 1 part citric acid, 1/2 part cornstarch). Basically bombs that sink aren't a bad thing.


 
agreed!


----------



## requisiterose (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh. I've never bought from Lush. I always make sure to pack them tightly, I know it makes them last longer. Id much rather have thay than a lightly packed one. But thanks for the help


----------

